# Homepage mit PS CS und Dreamweaver 8



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

HI@

ich habe zwar schon überall gesucht bekomme aber keine Antwort auf meine frage!! 

Also mein Problem is folgendes:
Ich habe mit Photoshop ein design gemacht! (Das is zwar noch net fertig! aber is ja wayne)
habe ich es in PS CS geslicest und die *.html in Dreamweaver eingebunden!! 

Desi::. 
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/Venus3...ting-page.html

Wie kann ich nun den Content bereich nutzen?! also ich habe mir so vorgestellt das ich ihn nutzen kann wie einen Frame!! geht das?! wenn ja wie!?

MFG 
moep0r


----------



## oscarr (31. August 2006)

Sicher geht das. Nur solltest Du dich mit html und co. beschäftigen. Mal ebend zu sagen wie das geht wird schwer.

Du könntest zb. einen iframe als contentbereich in Dreamwaver definieren. Oder aber Du exportierst aus Photoshop/imagready Ebenen und arbeitest mit CSS. Das alles läuft aber eher unter Webdesign und hat mit Photoshop nichts mehr zu tun und erfordert Wissen in Html, CSS etc.

Vielleicht hilft auch ein Blick ins Dreamweaver Handbuch!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Du solltest mal den Link zum Preview überprüfen.


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

danke für die antwort!! 
sry das ich hier falsch bin 
mhm also ich habe schon ahnung von HTML zwar nur begrenst aber ich hab welche 
das mit dem iframe habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wie bekomme ich das den genau hin?! ich hab mir das halt so vorgestellt das ich mir für jeden menü punkt ne seite mache die dann nur im content bereich angezeigt wird! wie bei einem frame!! geht das und kannst du mir kein TUT ode so dafür geben oder mir ne gute hilfestellung wo ich die infos herbekommen kann?

MFG
moep0r


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

o0 shit sry hier kommt er!

http://www.bilder-speicher.de/Venus373121.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html

kannste mir nun auch helfen?!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Du könntest "an der Stelle" ein iframe-Element einsetzen, um darin die einzelnen Projektseiten zu laden.


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht! aber wie geht das genau?! kannste mir mal den ersten schritt erklären also das ich ne gewünschte seite im content bereich per Menü klick anzeigen lassen kann?!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Hierfür gibts Du dem eingebetteten Frame einen Namen (z.B. "content") und übergibst diesen in den Links im target-Attribut:


```
<iframe src="startseite.html" width="" height="" name="content"></iframe>

<a href="naechste_seite.html" target="content">Nächste Seite</a>
```

Und bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf eine durchgängige Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

Super vielen Dank. Das werde ích gleich mal ausprobieren
btw ich habe LRS SRY
Wenn es nicht klappt oder ich es nicht hinbekomme dann melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

Ich hab noch ein prob! 
kann man den iframe auch durchsichtig machen?!
oder ihm einen hintergrund zuweisen?!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Ich hab mal das doppelt vorhandene Thema aus dem Photoshop-Board mit diesem hier  zusammengeführt, und möchte Dich bitten, das doppelte Starten eines Threads mit der gleichen Fragestellung zu unterlassen, siehe hierzu auch die Netiquette Nr.12.


----------



## moep0r (31. August 2006)

SRY das tut mir leid! wie du gesehen hast bin ich neu hier! Und da hab ich einfach in das erstbesten thread die frage gestelt kannst du mir meine frage beantworten?!


----------



## Maik (31. August 2006)

Schau Dir hierzu mal in den Webmaster-FAQ den Thread Wie kann ich <iframe>'s transparent machen an.


----------



## moep0r (1. September 2006)

so das hab ich ausprobiert jetzt habe ich aber das problem das ich das net hinbekomme den iframe immer stehen zu lassen und das per Menü klick sich die seite in dem iframe öffnet Need Help


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

Dazu habe ich Dir doch gestern ein Beispiel gezeigt -> Beitrag #8.

Ansonsten zeig mal Deinen Quelltext, damit man da einen Blick drauf werfen kann.


----------



## oscarr (1. September 2006)

moep0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so das hab ich ausprobiert jetzt habe ich aber das problem das ich das net hinbekomme den iframe immer stehen zu lassen und das per Menü klick sich die seite in dem iframe öffnet Need Help



Wenn Du einen iframe erstellt hast dann kannst Du bei jedem Link den Du anlegst einfach unten bei den Eigenschaften in das Fenster wo Du _blank _ self usw. angeben kannst den Namen des iframes angeben und schwuppdiewupp werden diese Links in den iframe angezeigt!

hier noch ne hilfe:

http://www.google.de/search?hs=5N9&...&q=iframe+tutorial&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

Erster Eintrag ein treffer. HAIL GOOGLE!


----------

